
A small community of 3D-printed concrete houses is coming to the Netherlands - manidoraisamy
https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/3d-printed-houses-netherlands-style-intl/index.html
======
manidoraisamy
Meet the makers -
[https://www.3dprintedhouse.nl/en/](https://www.3dprintedhouse.nl/en/)

